# Happy Man



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Last week had a guide service for Merv from Chicago...Got his personal best (photo below) right on 50", plus huge girth...not the best pic of the fish, the guy was so excited I thought he was going to pass out...lol anyway, the ciscos are spawning and the Musky are there to chow!!! Next picture has the hot bait, top lure , Hey cisco model in natural cisco pattern did the job...So Merv went back to Chicago with memories of a great fish and a new favorite bait which I gave him.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is amazing how many huge fish eat your baits. The.look on Merv's face is priceless! Congratulations, Rod! That is what its all.about.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicely done old chap!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

AWESOME!

Congrats Merv 

And RJ....HUGE fan of your work...gotta get me a couple of your fish slayers 

MS


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is an absolute hog! I like the baits as well.... Congrats!

Mr. A


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Outstanding. Bet he comes back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

he looks like he's still in shock, LOL. congrats to him.
sherman


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome fish! Great looking baits as always


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Rod! Those baits look incredible. Man that is a big fish!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazing baits and fish............. Congrats to you both


----------

